# The Entertainer Charter Trip - 9/16



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

12 of us took a trip on the Entertainer out of Pensacola Beach for my buddy's bachelor party. If anyone is looking for a charter out of Pensacola, I would definitely recommend Capt Jerry as he made sure we had a good time and put us on some fish. 

My goal was to try for some amberjack and maybe pick up a grouper...I was gonna let everyone else on the boat mess with the mingos. At the first stop I drop down and within minutes have a 31" AJ over the rail. Then the bachelor, Mike, pulls in a surprise Cobia. About 10 minutes later I pull in a 33" AJ. So within 20 minutes we already have some nice fish. I then pulled in a 4 ft shark that we released. Elsewhere on the boat people were pulling in mingos and a few AJs and a King. One of us hooked up on a nice Blackfin Tuna but a barracuda wanted some sushi and stole it.

On to the next spot and I drop down a live porgy for bait and set up shop. After just a bit I get slammed and am in for an awesome fight. After about 10-15 minutes I pull in the biggest AJ I've ever caught. After that I took a break for a bit and then at the next spot I pulled in a Red Grouper (my first) and an Almanco Jack (my first), both on strips of bonita. One of the other guys then pulled in a huge Black Grouper.

All in all, our group got to split an awesome variety of fish: lots of mingos, some lane snapper, a few scamp, red grouper, some nice AJs, black grouper, cobia, and king mackerel to name a few.

It was a great trip and if you wanna catch some fish, talk to Capt Jerry!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Nice you need to get back on tha yak!

Chase


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice trip, and dang nice black grouper!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Jerry's a great guy, not too bad to fish with either......if you want to have a great time get with him on his little boat. Prolly one of the best trips i have ever taken. Next time ask him about capt'n Ty out fishing 4 grown men, jerry was impressed to say the least.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Awsome catches! Looks like a great day and good eats. Thanks for sharing your adventure. :thumbup:


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Did y'all have topless deckhands? Seems like I remember hearing years ago you could arrange that on some of the party boats for bachelor parties.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

It's been a long time since I last went out with Capt Jerry but he always produces great fishing and great service. I also got the best tip even for frying fish on one of those trips. Next time you are out with him, ask for his secret.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Haven't been out with him in many years. Good guy and can put you on the fish. I used to go all the time on his boat back in the late 80's early 90's. Good times


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a good day of fishing. nice fish and congrats on your all your first!!!capt'n jerry knows where the fish are for sure!!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the report, soubds like a great way to spend time with friends. I hope to get out w/ Cap'n Jerry soon. Heard nothing but good about him.....


----------

